# yellow spot on apple tree leaves



## king1 (Aug 4, 2001)

I have an apple tree planted in my back yard. I has no other tree around it and it is mulched. I now have the leaves rotting and yellow spot all over them. How do I fix this? Please let my know ASAP.
tHANKS


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 4, 2001)

Apple scab, Fungicide treatments regulary starting when leaves are 3/4 out. You may be able to protect some new growth this year, but it probibly would not do much good.

It'l live trough it, more an aesthetic problem then anything else.

Best to have a licensed contractor do it, probibly under $40/app if you were in MKE, WI. they get sprayed 3-4 times a year here.

I use a mix of banner max and generic 3336. Seen real good results with Eagle, but it is hot on barberry. Eagle wont control anthracnose either so I dont use it currently.

If you use pesticides, read the label. 
For it is the law.


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Aug 7, 2001)

also make sure the pesticide is labeled for fruit tree use. I take care of a large orchard and the materials i use are: nova(eagle) a fungicide, dithane DF a fungicide, Imidan or Astro an insecticide and i use a spreader sticker to help the material adher to the leaves. and i also use cocs a copper spray in the spring and a hort. oil or soap in the fall. i treat my apples 8 times from bud break to leaf fall here in delaware. john


----------

